
List of European VC Funds - pclark
http://thebln.com/2009/04/list-of-european-vc-funds/
======
prakash
It's missing a couple of big ones.

1\. Atomico: Skype founders VC 2\. ASI (Ambient Sound Investments): The early
engineers of Skype (btw: check out their portfolio, interesting companies)

